# "Farida Khan"?



## Snizard93

Hi guys.

Was just wondering if any of you had heard about this Farida woman? I have seen the videos and pictures, she's an absolute disgrace!


----------



## Kyro

Yeah, I was just in an Estonian-horse forum discussing her. Awful, seems rather like a fetish than horseback riding.


----------



## GamingGrrl

I haven't heard anything about this, what happened?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93

Well, put shortly, she is a vile woman!

She gets on them, whips them ridiculously and in some cases she wears awful spurs and uses them totally cruelly!! 

beautiful girl with a horse whip - YouTube

Hard & Sexy horse riding - YouTube



She says things like:

"I don't like horses, I just enjoy beating them until they bleed"
"I like controlling them in this way"
"It's beautiful"
"This is the best way to control a horse"

There are worse comments, just look at them under the videos and pictures. She is vile and deserves to be gotten hold of!


----------



## Canterklutz

If she wants to play the dominatrix role so badly can't she just find a consenting masochist instead of an innocent animal?


----------



## nvr2many

And what are those videos for?? Some guy to get off watching a woman whip a horse over and over. Its the same shots repeated.


----------



## Snizard93

Exactly. Unnecessary and extreme cruelty.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses

Some day, she will get what's coming to her. Some horse will lose it and she will get seriously hurt. You don't abuse a 1000 pound animal and expect to get away with it forever. She will get bit, or kicked, or struck, or trampled... or all of the above.


----------



## nvr2many

I went on youtube to hit the dislike button. When I got to the second one it had been removed by youtube! Yay!


----------



## Snizard93

The horse/s will lose it one day, and hopefully she gets what she deserves. Have you guys seen all the comments she has made?? :shock:


----------



## EliRose

I reported both the videos/users

Truly, utterly disgusting. I don't even understand some people . . .


----------



## Snizard93

She makes comments such as:

"I like whipping and kicking them like that. I like controlling such a large beast in this way"

"I don't like horses, I just like beating them"

"This way of riding is beautiful and attractive"

"I am a very demanding rider and my stallions will know this"

"I like making them bleed through whipping, it shows them who is boss"


----------



## JaphyJaphy

This is really sad. She's got a Facebook page as well.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Absolutely disgusting. I can't even bring myself to watch the videos, hearing about her is disgusting enough. Thanks for giving me and everyone else information on her, and hopefully she gets what's coming to her. Bleh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

She should be horse whipped too and spurred 

the horse is reacting to the spurs and boots 
this is cruelty


----------



## WSArabians

Well, I reckon one day she will fall for a man who will treat her like she treats her horses. I believe thst is called Karma.


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Disgusting. Makes me so disapointed that someone can call themself a horse rider then do that without fear of punishment. This girl needs to be locked up for animal cruelty. Or perhaps have some serious hard core psychotherapy sessions! So do the people who have commented on fb 'great riding' and the like. Those horses are beautiful and she is just abusing them! Urgh the more I think about it the angrier it makes me!! Hope she gets what she deserves, sooner rather than later, so she cant scar any more horses again


----------



## Snizard93

Apparently it's in India or Brazil so I'm not sure what they're animal laws are like. It's becoming more and more publicised. I have just emailed numerous welfare organisations in the hope that they can help?


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I've reported the photos on Facebook, and they dismissed the reports saying that they don't violate their standards for appropriate content. So I sent them a letter and told them to read the comments.

This has made me pretty angry.


----------



## Snizard93

JaphyJaphy said:


> I've reported the photos on Facebook, and they dismissed the reports saying that they don't violate their standards for appropriate content. So I sent them a letter and told them to read the comments.
> 
> This has made me pretty angry.


Yeah I don't think Facebook will do much. Besides, I don't just want her off a social networking site, I want something done with her! That's why I emailed rescue organisations, the BHS being one of them. It may be in vain but it's worth a shot.


----------



## boots

GamingGrrl said:


> Absolutely disgusting. I can't even bring myself to watch the videos, hearing about her is disgusting enough. Thanks for giving me and everyone else information on her, and hopefully she gets what's coming to her. Bleh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here.:-(


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Snizard93 said:


> Yeah I don't think Facebook will do much. Besides, I don't just want her off a social networking site, I want something done with her! That's why I emailed rescue organisations, the BHS being one of them. It may be in vain but it's worth a shot.


Yeah, this makes me curious to know what the laws are regarding international pursuit of animal abuse cases? Where she lives, what she's doing might not be illegal, which makes for a frustrating if not sticky situation.


----------



## Snizard93

JaphyJaphy said:


> Yeah, this makes me curious to know what the laws are regarding international pursuit of animal abuse cases? Where she lives, what she's doing might not be illegal, which makes for a frustrating if not sticky situation.


I'll let you guys know what they write back to me!


----------



## katdressagegirl

I just heard about this woman today. It makes me furious however, getting her off of FB and Youtube doesn't do anything for her poor horses. If there is anything that I could do or someone I could send a message to please let me know. Does anyone know what country she is in by chance?


----------



## stevenson

well, to bad no one knows where she is at, turn her in for animal cruelty.
i did not watch the video. i dont like to see that type of stuff.


----------



## JaphyJaphy

katdressagegirl said:


> I just heard about this woman today. It makes me furious however, getting her off of FB and Youtube doesn't do anything for her poor horses. If there is anything that I could do or someone I could send a message to please let me know. Does anyone know what country she is in by chance?


I've read that she's in India.

Edited to add: And if she is, then she is comprehensively violating Section 11(1)(a) of India's Animal Welfare Act.


----------



## Golden Horse

I've no idea who she is, but why has this suddenly turned up everywhere I wonder?

I see it was first uploaded in Oct 2011 so it is hardly new, it is horrible, but not sure what can be done at this point. Is it to much to hope that she has either grown up, or that the horse turned on her.


----------



## Allison Finch

Her video has been making the circuit on FB. I got it yesterday and left a somewhat unfriendly message on her FB......my bad!!!


----------



## Cat

WSArabians said:


> Well, I reckon one day she will fall for a man who will treat her like she treats her horses. I believe thst is called Karma.


Problem is - with how messed up she sound, she might actually enjoy it. :shock:


----------



## LikeaTB

Snizard93 said:


> Well, put shortly, she is a vile woman!
> 
> She gets on them, whips them ridiculously and in some cases she wears awful spurs and uses them totally cruelly!!
> 
> beautiful girl with a horse whip - YouTube
> 
> Hard & Sexy horse riding - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> She says things like:
> 
> "I don't like horses, I just enjoy beating them until they bleed"
> "I like controlling them in this way"
> "It's beautiful"
> "This is the best way to control a horse"
> 
> There are worse comments, just look at them under the videos and pictures. She is vile and deserves to be gotten hold of!


Gawd, the spurs! The sound of them hitting the horse, who's all tensed up (you can hear the way they "pop" off the horse)! I HATE that noise! It must hurt so bad!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Horrible! Just horrible!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

She is SUCH AN IDIOT!!!


----------



## waresbear

There is something fishy about this, it just doesn't add up. Whatever it may be, stop watching her videos and giving her attention. It is like some weird sex thing, ewwww.


----------



## Thunderspark

that's sick! She has a problem obviously and she sure doesn't know how to ride or treat a horse!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

JaphyJaphy said:


> I've read that she's in India.
> 
> Edited to add: And if she is, then she is comprehensively violating Section 11(1)(a) of India's Animal Welfare Act.


I think she's located in Nepal.

This is disgusting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

I also think it's some weird dominatrix sex thing. And I only watched part of the first video, the horse noises are added to the video, and the horse isn't calling out like that at the time.


----------



## Snizard93

Yes, it is thought that she is in India. A friend of mine is looking into it some more and it seems her and her group of riders go on riding holidays and such. And yes, it does seem to be some weird sexual thing for men to get pleasure from!ni have emailed numerous welfare organisations to see if there is anything they can do.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Youtube must have listened. Both videos are now disabled because they violated their content rules.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

The videos and/or facebook page has been banned...

Is this one of her videos?





Anyways, don't take this the wrong way but does she have a website where she puts this up? By the way you described her, she obviously is doing this for a porno or something. -_-

Not to offend anyone but only in India....


----------



## Snizard93

TheAQHAGirl said:


> The videos and/or facebook page has been banned...
> 
> Is this one of her videos?
> Horse Training with whip - YouTube
> 
> Anyways, don't take this the wrong way but does she have a website where she puts this up? By the way you described her, she obviously is doing this for a porno or something. -_-
> 
> Not to offend anyone but only in India....


It's not just her, it's a sort of group. There's a website with women dressed up in lingerie riding horses in that disgraceful manner!! That could be a video by one of them, or by one of their "followers". She offers riding lessons too, that's the saddest part.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Snizard93 said:


> It's not just her, it's a sort of group. There's a website with women dressed up in lingerie riding horses in that disgraceful manner!! That could be a video by one of them, or by one of their "followers". She offers riding lessons too, that's the saddest part.


What the heck?? :shock:

She seems to be a sick puppy. A very sick puppy that needs to be taken behind a shed....


----------



## Snizard93

TheAQHAGirl said:


> What the heck?? :shock:
> 
> She seems to be a sick puppy. A very sick puppy that needs to be taken behind a shed....


Indeed! I think her comments are what make it worse. She admits to enjoying beating them, says it gives her power over such a large animal, and she also admitts that she enjoys making them bleed through whipping and the spurs! 

On one of her videos, one of her "followers" says that the horse she was riding would look better red. It's just a numerous amount of sick people. I'm not sure what can be done because there are so many of them. But if they can get her, her sister, her trainer and her students that would at least send a message to the others?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Snizard93 said:


> Indeed! I think her comments are what make it worse. She admits to enjoying beating them, says it gives her power over such a large animal, and she also admitts that she enjoys making them bleed through whipping and the spurs!
> 
> On one of her videos, one of her "followers" says that the horse she was riding would look better red. It's just a numerous amount of sick people. I'm not sure what can be done because there are so many of them. But if they can get her, her sister, her trainer and her students that would at least send a message to the others?


I'm still speechless.

What on earth is her problem? How do people get a 'joy' out of this? Simply disgusting.

Since she has videos of her beating her horses, do you think that police will catch up to her? At all?


----------



## horsietori

I'm sorry but that lady needs to DIE. I hope a horse kicks her in the head and tramples her.


----------



## Snizard93

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I'm still speechless.
> 
> What on earth is her problem? How do people get a 'joy' out of this? Simply disgusting.
> 
> Since she has videos of her beating her horses, do you think that police will catch up to her? At all?


Well I didn't think about contacting the police, but I did send pictures and videos to some welfare organisations. My friend is finding out more information all of the time, her brothers and sister are involved, we are also finding more about her riding school and where she "learnt" this from. I am thinking of taking it to the papers to see if they will take any notice.


----------



## Chevaux

Snizard93 said:


> Well I didn't think about contacting the police, but I did send pictures and videos to some welfare organisations. My friend is finding out more information all of the time, her brothers and sister are involved, we are also finding more about her riding school and where she "learnt" this from. I am thinking of taking it to the papers to see if they will take any notice.


You go girl!!!


----------



## Snizard93

Chevaux said:


> You go girl!!!


I just emailed all the papers I could think of! It might be in vain but hey ho, ya never know!


----------



## Chevaux

Snizard93 said:


> I just emailed all the papers I could think of! It might be in vain but hey ho, ya never know!


Exactly - at the very least, you have the comfort of knowing that you at least tried.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Apparently she lives in Nepal, India. I saw it on one of her videos...


----------



## Snizard93

Here's what I just made. Please share!!


----------



## Allison Finch

I suspect this is a business for her. Her dominatrix cruelty to horses appeal to very sick men. They click on her videos and she gets paid for it. More hits, more money. Sick sick sick....


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

I reported her on FB yesterday too.
1. she needs to learn how to ride, i mean seriously, she's a sloppy rider. She slouches back, she's heavy handed on the reins, and then if the horse takes it as a cue to stop or slow she cracks it with a whip. Come on seriously. Where did she learn to ride???
2. Who the h3!! uses spurs that big for anything???? Holy crap!!! She is horrid!!!
3. Obviously she doesn't know when to stop and give horses a break either, as you've noticed they are soaked with sweat. 
Karma will get her if the organizations don't first. :evil:


----------



## Palomine

She is a hooker by proxy basically. Reading the comments left by the perverts makes that clear.

Wonder how much money she is making off this, as I guarantee you she is raking it in.

I had heard about this type of thing years ago, but hadn't realized it was so widespread now, and to my mind is on same table with the crush videos.

And to think my son is dead, while this POS lives...makes me wonder.


----------



## Snizard93

Palomine said:


> She is a hooker by proxy basically. Reading the comments left by the perverts makes that clear.
> 
> Wonder how much money she is making off this, as I guarantee you she is raking it in.
> 
> I had heard about this type of thing years ago, but hadn't realized it was so widespread now, and to my mind is on same table with the crush videos.
> 
> And to think my son is dead, while this POS lives...makes me wonder.


One day a horse will snap, and hopefully she gets what she deserves.


----------



## Maple

That is just disgusting  

This is very much a fetish thing - if you go to the youtube page for the video still working, and click on the poster it shows a few other videos - two are clearly not from this group; one is a cross country rider givin a horse a tap at a waterjump (comment says the rider should have hit harder) and another of a young girl on a grey pony with spurs. I wonder if these people know their videos are being used in such a way?? I doubt it. 

I have a sneaky suspision that there is a pig of a man behind this and she is the breadwinner. Regardless, I do hope that there is a way of these buttwipes being seen to.


----------



## Snizard93

Maple said:


> That is just disgusting
> 
> This is very much a fetish thing - if you go to the youtube page for the video still working, and click on the poster it shows a few other videos - two are clearly not from this group; one is a cross country rider givin a horse a tap at a waterjump (comment says the rider should have hit harder) and another of a young girl on a grey pony with spurs. I wonder if these people know their videos are being used in such a way?? I doubt it.
> 
> I have a sneaky suspision that there is a pig of a man behind this and she is the breadwinner. Regardless, I do hope that there is a way of these buttwipes being seen to.


I hope so. I am trying my hardest to try and make something happen!!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I shared it with my mini group on Facebook.

Thanks for making it.

http://www.facebook.com/FaridaKhanAbuseCruelty


----------



## Snizard93

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I shared it with my mini group on Facebook.
> 
> Thanks for making it.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/FaridaKhanAbuseCruelty


Tah!


----------



## Canterklutz

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I shared it with my mini group on Facebook.
> 
> Thanks for making it.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/FaridaKhanAbuseCruelty


 
I feel that making a facebook page for her is simply just going to keep fueling her to continue what she's doing...


----------



## Canterklutz

I feel that making a facebook page for her is simply just going to fuel her to continue what she's doing...


----------



## JaphyJaphy

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Apparently she lives in Nepal, India. I saw it on one of her videos...


Nepal and India are two different countries. Perhaps she works out of both places?


----------



## SEAmom

I just tried to see the videos and they've been removed. Bummer. Morbid curiosity got to me.


----------



## Snizard93

SEAmom said:


> I just tried to see the videos and they've been removed. Bummer. Morbid curiosity got to me.


The videos and pictures are still on her personal Facebook profile I think.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Elizabeth Bowers said:


> I reported her on FB yesterday too.
> 1. she needs to learn how to ride, i mean seriously, she's a sloppy rider. She slouches back, she's heavy handed on the reins, and then if the horse takes it as a cue to stop or slow she cracks it with a whip. Come on seriously. Where did she learn to ride???
> 2. Who the h3!! uses spurs that big for anything???? Holy crap!!! She is horrid!!!
> 3. Obviously she doesn't know when to stop and give horses a break either, as you've noticed they are soaked with sweat.
> Karma will get her if the organizations don't first. :evil:


No...No this person needs to stay as far away from horses as she can. She does not deserve to know how to ride one. She just needs to stick to men.


----------



## JaphyJaphy

TheAQHAGirl said:


> No...No this person needs to stay as far away from horses as she can. She does not deserve to know how to ride one. She just needs to stick to men.


Poor men!


----------



## waresbear

Yep, it's a weird sex, I found heaps more vids of women in lingerie on little ponies, making them rear & whipping them. Good grief! Seriously screwed up people.


----------



## Snizard93

waresbear said:


> Yep, it's a weird sex, I found heaps more vids of women in lingerie on little ponies, making them rear & whipping them. Good grief! Seriously screwed up people.


Its unbelievable!


----------



## LadyDreamer

I wonder how one would go about hiring mercenaries...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

JaphyJaphy said:


> Poor men!


Judging by the comments on the video I think they might enjoy it. :shock:


----------



## Snizard93

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Judging by the comments on the video I think they might enjoy it. :shock:


There is a website where women dress in lingerie and ride Shetlands, making them rear etc. Men have to pay to watch it and THEY DO. This lady has been associated with this website.

:-(


----------



## hberrie

Hard to see this and not start a race war.


----------



## WSArabians

hberrie said:


> Hard to see this and not start a race war.


Why would this be a racial thing?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Snizard93 said:


> There is a website where women dress in lingerie and ride Shetlands, making them rear etc. Men have to pay to watch it and THEY DO. This lady has been associated with this website.
> 
> :-(


I saw that website! Its disgusting!


----------



## WSArabians

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I saw that website! Its disgusting!


Hhmm... What the heck are you guys googling to find that?! :shock:

:lol:


----------



## JaphyJaphy

hberrie said:


> Hard to see this and not start a race war.


 Race has nothing to do with it. You will see instances of animal abuse in every culture, but that is not necessarily a reflection of the beliefs of that culture.


----------



## EliRose

hberrie said:


> Hard to see this and not start a race war.


Huh? How in the world would this start a race war? Animal abuse is absolutely everywhere.

These people are utterly sick . . . It seems like this is some kind of bestiality thing, too.


----------



## LikeaTB

I do think there is some kind of trolling going on here by the way her comments are spoken. Yes, she is terrible in whipping and spurring her horses, but I feel, by the way her comments are said, she is trolling in some way.


----------



## GamingGrrl

I don't think she's "trolling". She's making those comments for one purpose, to arouse the sick pigs who watch her videos. It's a disgusting fetish beastiality s&m thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bionda

Have you noticed that on all the pictures and videos there are different women on the horses ? It seems as the video with the big black horse was made in Germany and the person punishing the horse is know by name.


----------



## Babybell49

Hey, we have a much bigger group on FB against her- we started yesterday to collect signatures on *this page* and we already have 450 *_*

If you want, you can join *our group*.
Right now we're collecting photos, because her account has been deleted.



Greetings from Austria =)


----------



## Snizard93

The RSPCA have replied to me. They have asked for all images and videos as evidence. I have some pictures saved along with print screens of her comments, but I think the videos may have been removed from YouTube. Her Facebook has vanished so I can't get them from there. I'll find everything I can though!

I haven't got any reply from anyone else yet.


----------



## Babybell49

Snizard93 said:


> The RSPCA have replied to me. They have asked for all images and videos as evidence. I have some pictures saved along with print screens of her comments, but I think the videos may have been removed from YouTube. Her Facebook has vanished so I can't get them from there. I'll find everything I can though!
> 
> I haven't got any reply from anyone else yet.



One Video- the one with the Frisian- is in our group, if you want to have it.



We also informed numerous (german) horse-magazines and also some bigger animal welfare organisations like PETA.
And we asked in many different Horse- (or other Animal-) Forums for support.
We already have 465 signatures =)



(****, I need to improve my English  Don't take it to seriously- I speak German^^)


----------



## Snizard93

Here is what I print screened and sent to the RSPCA:

Facebook

I also managed to send them the Friesian video. Still no reply from anyone else I emailed.


----------



## Snizard93

World Horse Welfare have also just replied to me, again asking for evidence. So I sent them the images, comments and videos.


----------



## LikeaTB

Don't know if this is one of the videos you sent, but here is one of the videos of her riding:









The second one is the one with the Friesian.


----------



## Snizard93

LikeaTB said:


> Don't know if this is one of the videos you sent, but here is one of the videos of her riding:
> Horse Training with whip - YouTube
> nice riding 2 - YouTube
> 
> The second one is the one with the Friesian.


Thanks, yeah I sent those.


----------



## Babybell49

Snizard93 said:


> World Horse Welfare have also just replied to me, again asking for evidence. So I sent them the images, comments and videos.


Great work :shock: 

Now it's 480


----------



## Snizard93

Babybell49 said:


> Great work :shock:
> 
> Now it's 480


I am very determined. I will NOT let this fizzle out like most other stories do.


----------



## LikeaTB

I signed the petition and joined the group! I'll share the petition of FB and see if I can get some people to sign.


----------



## Snizard93

LikeaTB said:


> I signed the petition and joined the group! I'll share the petition of FB and see if I can get some people to sign.


Tah! Perhaps also message RSCPS, PETA and World Horse Welfare. The more people message, the more likely they are to take notice.


----------



## LikeaTB

Okey dokey! Where did you get the evidence?


----------



## Snizard93

LikeaTB said:


> Okey dokey! Where did you get the evidence?


Me and another girl print screened all the images and her vile comments before she deleted her profile.


----------



## LikeaTB

Snizard93 said:


> Me and another girl print screened all the images and her vile comments before she deleted her profile.


Do you think you could email them to me? My email is [email protected]


----------



## Chevaux

Snizard93 said:


> I am very determined. I will NOT let this fizzle out like most other stories do.


I'm glad to see you're getting some action on this and remind me never to cross you - you're attack is sure and swift!!


----------



## Babybell49

Okay, let's see.

We informed PETA and even the ISF (via Twitter)
Maybe I'll write an E-Mail as well.

I also wrote an E-Mail to the Austrian Animal Welfare Organisation and to different fora/forums (plural forum? :think 

And we informed many, many other organisations


----------



## Snizard93

LikeaTB said:


> Do you think you could email them to me? My email is [email protected]


Sure will!




Chevaux said:


> I'm glad to see you're getting some action on this and remind me never to cross you - you're attack is sure and swift!!


Haha :lol:


----------



## katdressagegirl

I'm seriously glad that someone is doing something about this. Thank you so much. I would like to help...just not sure how best I can go about that. Right now I'm going about flagging any of her videos ( and similar! ) I can find and asking for their removal. If I find any new links or pictures I will email them to you.


----------



## WSArabians

Go Snizard!!!


----------



## Snizard93

LikeaTB said:


> Do you think you could email them to me? My email is [email protected]


Sorry I totally forgot! Please email me at [email protected] to remind me! I'll be able to send them to you on Wednesday evening.



katdressagegirl said:


> I'm seriously glad that someone is doing something about this. Thank you so much. I would like to help...just not sure how best I can go about that. Right now I'm going about flagging any of her videos ( and similar! ) I can find and asking for their removal. If I find any new links or pictures I will email them to you.


Well, I have made a banner which I have shared all over Facebook so you could share that? And there is a group I am a member of, me and the other girl in charge are delving into the story a bit more. Trying to find exact locations etc. I also write updates about how the emails are going with RSPCA etc. If you'd like to help, email me (address above) to remind me and I'll send you some stuff


----------



## WSArabians

Babybell49 said:


> Hey, we have a much bigger group on FB against her- we started yesterday to collect signatures on *this page* and we already have 450 *_*
> 
> If you want, you can join *our group*.
> Right now we're collecting photos, because her account has been deleted.
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Austria =)


774.
Signed and shared.


----------



## nvr2many

I signed, shared on my fb page and joined. Now if I can just get my computer to translate the page to english I will be fine.


----------



## LikeaTB

I posted the petition link on Snarky Rider's Facebook page to help get the word out.


----------



## Wild Heart

Wow, I have never even heard of this woman before today. 

What a cruel, heart-less girl! She is honestly, a pathetic excuse for a human being. I hope she gets the most severe punishment for animal cruelty in her country!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Snizard93, if its okay I will e-mail you to aswell for information.

I contacted PETA and they told me to talk to another part of PETA. Even though I'm not a big fan of them, I'm sure they'll gladly help.


----------



## Snizard93

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Snizard93, if its okay I will e-mail you to aswell for information.
> 
> I contacted PETA and they told me to talk to another part of PETA. Even though I'm not a big fan of them, I'm sure they'll gladly help.


Yeah sure, that's fine! 

Anyone is welcome to email me to find out everything we know so far. But I do ask that you put it to good use and share it online, and email it to any and all welfare groups you can think of.


----------



## BBBCrone

Hey y'all..this is BBBCrone's husband. Make sure you double check the dates on the things. I've looked some of these up and the ones I saw are from 2011. Granted, its still disgusting and makes me want to take a Glock 9mm to find her...just make sure you have your ducks in a row. I know the YouTube stuff is taken down from what I saw. Unless she's reposted them.


----------



## Babybell49

Hello everyone


Great news- we already have 3960 signatures.
Now, every post in our group is bilingual and we have over a thousand members- Thank you for that =)


One of our magazines has written about it.
This is a great step forward- it is one of the biggest magazines in Germany (& Austria)

That's the link

Of corse, it is written in German 
Sorry for that, but you can translate it, if you want to read it as well =)


----------



## Snizard93

The RSPCA said:

"Thank you very much for your further email and for providing us with the screen shots. Our inspectorate have viewed the content, and it would appear to be a non UK based website. The RSPCA only operates in England and Wales and this is, therefore, outside of our jurisdiction. We can only investigate reports of cruelty or neglect in the UK. Should you become aware of such sites in the UK, please do not hesitate to contact us to provide the details.

Thank you once again for contacting us.

Kind regards
RSPCA Advice Team"

:-|

I replied with:

"So this woman can carry on spurring, whipping and beating these horses and there's nothing you can do about it?"

I have not yet had a reply back.

I did sent print screened images and videos to the BHS and they have not replied yet. They were very encouraging in their last email so I am hoping they will be able to do something.


----------



## Babybell49

Snizard93 said:


> The RSPCA said:
> 
> "Thank you very much for your further email and for providing us with the screen shots. Our inspectorate have viewed the content, and it would appear to be a non UK based website. The RSPCA only operates in England and Wales and this is, therefore, outside of our jurisdiction. We can only investigate reports of cruelty or neglect in the UK. Should you become aware of such sites in the UK, please do not hesitate to contact us to provide the details.
> 
> Thank you once again for contacting us.
> 
> Kind regards
> RSPCA Advice Team"



**** it :?
It would be great if we had their support.
Well, they ARE the biggest animal welfare organisation in the UK :-|

But there are plenty of others we informed, so maybe we do not need them so badly.


----------



## Snizard93

Babybell49 said:


> **** it :?
> It would be great if we had their support.
> Well, they ARE the biggest animal welfare organisation in the UK :-|
> 
> But there are plenty of others we informed, so maybe we do not need them so badly.


If there's no publicity they aren't interested... They are pretty useless a lot of the time but I thought it was worth a shot! I emailed them, giving them a piece of my mind so hopefully I get a reply


----------



## Snizard93

A friend suggested trying to get hold of as many famous horsey people as possible. From the Whitakers to Katie Price! Might be an idea, if they take a little notice then perhaps we would get somewhere.

It seems pretty impossible :shock: Anyone know how you'd go about contacting them???


----------



## Maple

Snizard93 said:


> The RSPCA said:
> 
> "Thank you very much for your further email and for providing us with the screen shots. Our inspectorate have viewed the content, and it would appear to be a non UK based website. The RSPCA only operates in England and Wales and this is, therefore, outside of our jurisdiction. We can only investigate reports of cruelty or neglect in the UK. Should you become aware of such sites in the UK, please do not hesitate to contact us to provide the details.
> 
> Thank you once again for contacting us.
> 
> Kind regards
> RSPCA Advice Team"
> 
> :-|
> 
> I replied with:
> 
> "So this woman can carry on spurring, whipping and beating these horses and there's nothing you can do about it?"
> 
> I have not yet had a reply back.
> 
> I did sent print screened images and videos to the BHS and they have not replied yet. They were very encouraging in their last email so I am hoping they will be able to do something.


 
I'm not suprised really, it is almost like asking police in one country to deal with an incident in another country. 



Snizard93 said:


> A friend suggested trying to get hold of as many famous horsey people as possible. From the Whitakers to Katie Price! Might be an idea, if they take a little notice then perhaps we would get somewhere.
> 
> It seems pretty impossible :shock: Anyone know how you'd go about contacting them???


I'm thinkin twitter is your best bet?


----------



## Speed Racer

Snizard93 said:


> The RSPCA said:
> 
> "Thank you very much for your further email and for providing us with the screen shots. Our inspectorate have viewed the content, and it would appear to be a non UK based website. The RSPCA only operates in England and Wales and this is, therefore, outside of our jurisdiction. We can only investigate reports of cruelty or neglect in the UK. Should you become aware of such sites in the UK, please do not hesitate to contact us to provide the details.
> 
> Thank you once again for contacting us.
> 
> Kind regards
> RSPCA Advice Team"
> 
> :-|
> 
> I replied with:
> 
> "So this woman can carry on spurring, whipping and beating these horses and there's nothing you can do about it?"
> 
> I have not yet had a reply back.


So what exactly did you expect the RSPCA to do about something that's NOT in its jurisdiction? Have them ignore country lines and protocol, and go all ape-poop and robo-cop where they don't have any legal pull?

Giving them a 'piece of your mind' is completely useless and a waste of your time as well as theirs. That's like DEMANDING the RCMP do something about all the school shootings in the US. :?


----------



## Snizard93

Maple said:


> I'm thinkin twitter is your best bet?


I don't have twitter. Maybe I should sign up, if I ever get to figure out how to use it... :shock:



Speed Racer said:


> So what exactly did you expect the RSPCA to do about something that's NOT in its jurisdiction? Have them ignore country lines and protocol, and go all ape-poop and robo-cop where they don't have any legal pull?
> 
> Giving them a 'piece of your mind' is completely useless and a waste of your time as well as theirs. That's like DEMANDING the RCMP do something about all the school shootings in the US. :?


I wasn't sure what countries they covered, I didn't know they only covered the UK.

What organisations operate all over? Does anyone know? I have emailed PETA (only UK, I know now), and WSPCA?


----------



## tinyliny

I have to say that I am with Speed on this. If it's not in the UK, why would you expect, and then express disappointment, that the UK RSPCA do anything?
I think the reply was to them was rather ungracious.

If you want to disgrace her, why don't you make your own Youtube about her?

I only wish that so many of the humans who are cruelly treated here and there, all over the world, had half this much passionate outcry behind them as you have for these animals


----------



## Snizard93

tinyliny said:


> I have to say that I am with Speed on this. If it's not in the UK, why would you expect, and then express disappointment, that the UK RSPCA do anything?
> I think the reply was to them was rather ungracious.
> 
> If you want to disgrace her, why don't you make your own Youtube about her?
> 
> I only wish that so many of the humans who are cruelly treated here and there, all over the world, had half this much passionate outcry behind them as you have for these animals


Before I sent the email I didn't know they were strictly for the UK. I did think they were able to help out, guess not. I am just a bit sour about the RSPCA, I have reported a cruelty case local to my area before and they left it weeks before they did anything, and by then it was too late for most of the animals.


----------



## Snizard93

Just got a phone number for this woman. Yay  Every little helps I suppose.


----------



## Snizard93

Also have an address in India now!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Most of the videos are down as well. The ones posted here you can't see them any longer. Gosh this lady...I don't even have all the words to describe what she is doing. Mostly just sick.


----------



## Snizard93

horsecrazygirl said:


> Most of the videos are down as well. The ones posted here you can't see them any longer. Gosh this lady...I don't even have all the words to describe what she is doing. Mostly just sick.


A couple are still available. I'm glad I print screened all the photos and her disgusting comments otherwise we would have nothing. This address and number will be great, if it's the right Farida Khan.


----------



## LikeaTB

Snizard93 said:


> A couple are still available. I'm glad I print screened all the photos and her disgusting comments otherwise we would have nothing. This address and number will be great, if it's the right Farida Khan.


I think right now, even though her videos are terrible, we shouldn't report them so we have more evidence. The 2 videos left, one being the one with the black horse and the other with the muddy palomino (it looks like the one where she is riding with HUGE western spurs), are the only video evidence we have left.


----------



## LikeaTB

I found another channel with more videos with the Friesian. The link to the channel:
Elmar Schaermer - YouTube

Even more video evidence of either her or a follower riding the black horse.


----------



## LikeaTB

The new channel found is under the name "Elmar Schaermer." The only videos are the one with the blond girl (I think?) on the Friesian. This may or may not be someone who is associated with Farida Khan.


----------



## LikeaTB

Sorry to spam with so many posts in a row, but I was kind of thinking, which I'm sure y'all have probably also realized this: Farida Khan may be a group, instead of a particular person.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Snizard93 said:


> This address and number will be great, if it's the right Farida Khan.


I would be quite careful before using this information. Are you quite sure it's the right one? I did a quick search on a professional network site and there are 25 Farida Khan's from India registered. 

My point is I hope you have enough information about that address and number to link it to the right Farida Khan.


----------



## OliviaMyee

Guys this woman is an indian, i have an indian friend (ive seen all her indian friends names) so i know mostly if a name is indian. Look at her facebook friends, they dress indian look indian and have indian names. 

You should all share this Petition to sign, and sign it yourselves i know it took me like 2 minutes to do which is better than watching a useless horse riding falls video of youtube. 
HERE SIGN IT !!! STOP Farida Khan NOW! STOP horse abuse! Petition


----------



## Snizard93

Jake and Dai said:


> I would be quite careful before using this information. Are you quite sure it's the right one? I did a quick search on a professional network site and there are 25 Farida Khan's from India registered.
> 
> My point is I hope you have enough information about that address and number to link it to the right Farida Khan.


I thought that too. Just by typing Farida Khan into a Facebook search bar gets you 100s of results. 

I Google searched the phone number and mostly I just got Indian phone directories, but there was one sort of advertising page and the number was being used to advertise horse riding lessons, so that does show some association. I know it's possible another Farida could be associated with riding, but it's something.

The address is not really linking up yet.


----------



## Snizard93

OliviaMyee said:


> Guys this woman is an indian, i have an indian friend (ive seen all her indian friends names) so i know mostly if a name is indian. Look at her facebook friends, they dress indian look indian and have indian names.
> 
> You should all share this Petition to sign, and sign it yourselves i know it took me like 2 minutes to do which is better than watching a useless horse riding falls video of youtube.
> HERE SIGN IT !!! STOP Farida Khan NOW! STOP horse abuse! Petition


We know she's in India  Thanks, I've already signed that a few days ago. I'm sure others will too.


----------



## HorseyHan

People like this disgust me, and should have her sorry butt thrown in jail.


----------



## LikeaTB

Apparently she is still on Facebook along with some videos. The ink to the videos/her facebook is on the petition page.


----------



## Northernstar

After reading other replies, I didn't have the stomach to watch the video - I agree completely, however, that she (and every other animal abuser), will get theirs in the end.


----------



## JoeyW

*Farida Khan*

Hi.. I'm brand new to the forum so I hope I'm doing this right... but saw these posts about this AWFUL woman, Farida Khan.. 
There is a petition to PETA (because she is not in the U.S.) I thought I'd share it here if you all would like to sign..
STOP Farida Khan NOW! STOP horse abuse! Petition
I think you can copy and past the web address and go from there..
She's a sick little witch! 
Thanks!


----------



## LikeaTB

JoeyW said:


> Hi.. I'm brand new to the forum so I hope I'm doing this right... but saw these posts about this AWFUL woman, Farida Khan..
> There is a petition to PETA (because she is not in the U.S.) I thought I'd share it here if you all would like to sign..
> STOP Farida Khan NOW! STOP horse abuse! Petition
> I think you can copy and past the web address and go from there..
> She's a sick little witch!
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum!
Thanks, we all (I think) have signed the petition, but please try and share it with friends and family also! The farther the word about her is spread, the better.


----------



## Wild Heart

Signed the petition.
Going to ask my friends and family to sign it as well. 

Really hope these woman get what's coming for them. Keep us updated on any new information!


----------



## DelusionalAnna

Horse Training with whip - YouTube
This is the latest video that I found when I was googling this woman. She should not be allowed on a horse, and I would like to know why no one has turned her into animal abuse yet...


----------



## Thunderspark

is there a way on Youtube to put in a complaint about those videos? That makes me sick!!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Crazy......:shock:


----------



## jillybean19

Not sure if anyone did a Google search and found this, but it turns out we're not the only ones to notice. What country do you think this website originated from?? 

Nepalese paardenbeul Farida Khan in beeld - Horses.nl

Note - Google translate titles this: Nepalese horse executioner Farida Khan in pictures - The Nepalese Farida Khan can not crawl on a horse without the animal to kick and punch. Meanwhile beat horse lovers all over the world work together to stop this injustice.


----------



## jody111

Signed partition - poor horses


----------



## Snizard93

DelusionalAnna said:


> Horse Training with whip - YouTube
> This is the latest video that I found when I was googling this woman. She should not be allowed on a horse, and I would like to know why no one has turned her into animal abuse yet...


I have sent many emails to many different welfare organisations and nothing has really come of it yet. A few said they can't help because she is in India, whilst others have said they would like to get involved. It's a waiting game at the moment. 



Thunderspark said:


> is there a way on Youtube to put in a complaint about those videos? That makes me sick!!


All that does is get the video removed. Doesn't help towards stopping this disgusting treatment of animals!


----------



## Jake and Dai

jillybean19 said:


> What country do you think this website originated from??
> 
> Nepalese paardenbeul Farida Khan in beeld - Horses.nl


Jilly, that site is in the Netherlands. See the *.nl* at the end of the link? That means the Netherlands.


----------



## churumbeque

EliRose said:


> I reported both the videos/users
> 
> Truly, utterly disgusting. I don't even understand some people . . .


 I think having the videos available might be good in alerting people what she is like. That way maybe people can scorn her or ridicule her that know her and she might realize it is wrong. Or maybe some animal protection agency could use that as evidence.


----------



## jillybean19

Jake and Dai said:


> Jilly, that site is in the Netherlands. See the *.nl* at the end of the link? That means the Netherlands.


Thanks! Yeah, I saw the NL, but didn't know what country it was referring to


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

Maple said:


> That is just disgusting
> 
> This is very much a fetish thing - if you go to the youtube page for the video still working, and click on the poster it shows a few other videos - two are clearly not from this group; one is a cross country rider givin a horse a tap at a waterjump (comment says the rider should have hit harder) and another of a young girl on a grey pony with spurs. I wonder if these people know their videos are being used in such a way?? I doubt it.
> 
> I have a sneaky suspision that there is a pig of a man behind this and she is the breadwinner. Regardless, I do hope that there is a way of these buttwipes being seen to.


I doubt it. I found three youtube accounts full of this crap. Some are just women obviously on vacation (though at least one video had a super skinny horse being ridden), but because they are pretty, their videos get posted on those accounts.

I have also seen videos of women riding goats, sheep, yaks (yes yaks), and cattle. These are also on the same accounts.


----------



## Newfie

Wow,I just read down through this thread.The depravity of humans never cease to astound me.I havnt the stomach to watch the vids.Sick!


----------



## SkyeMac

This is just so disgusting. Kudos to everyone alerting agencies and the media... 

I feel bad when I have to use my crop once or spur on at all, it's horrible that these people are calling themselves riders.


----------



## waresbear

All sorts of sick twisted people in this world. For what it's worth, I think for the most part people like Farida & the dames in the vids don't ride like that all the time or treat their horses cruelly, it is only when some sicko with a teeny weeny is watching & paying. These women are prostitutes & this is advertising for clients who use their services, they play the role of horse being whipped & spurred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LisaG

What a bunch of weirdos.

I reported the YouTube account...for all the good it'll do.


----------



## tinyliny

*videos that have "porn"*

Folks , a member posted a video here showing some images that were just too close to porn. we do not allow that, obviously, since we are a "family" oriented site. The video clip and references to it were removed. Please don't post videos or links to them that have such sexual and deviant images, or crude language.

Carry on.


----------



## Allison Finch

Snizard93 said:


> If there's no publicity they aren't interested... They are pretty useless a lot of the time but I thought it was worth a shot! I emailed them, giving them a piece of my mind so hopefully I get a reply


Sorry, but what part of "out of our jurisdiction" do you not understand. They are a UK NATIONAL agency. They, not only have no power to conduct any investigation of something happening in India, they would be way out of line to even try. 

You would have to contact a similar agency in India (or Nepal, if she is there) to get any help.


----------



## Snizard93

Allison Finch said:


> Sorry, but what part of "out of our jurisdiction" do you not understand. They are a UK NATIONAL agency. They, not only have no power to conduct any investigation of something happening in India, they would be way out of line to even try.
> 
> You would have to contact a similar agency in India (or Nepal, if she is there) to get any help.


I am working on that.


----------



## Ripplewind

"its only for women and girls and men are not allowed to ride in my riding club"

"oh yes it definitely hurts them a lot and i enjoy seeing them suffering for my pleasure. whipping and kicking is the best thing i like when i am astride it gives me a nice feel and its such a wonderful feeling to control such a beast"

"Oral dont even think about it. ask him how he feels about each whacks its really painful to him"

Someone else: "Can you explain why are hitting this horse? Does that make you feel better hitting a horse or your legs don't work? Do you think a horse needs to be hit in order to go forward? I don't use whips or spurs and I have no problem my horses moving forward. You are screwed up on her head. I am removing you from my friends list."

Farida again:
"@Kate. thank and i love to ride them pretty hard and love kicking in the flank quite hard and whip as much as hard possible."

"yes you are not in drivers seat come ride without whipping them they will not even make you ride them"

Oh....my...dear...God....this woman is the sickest person I have yet to see ride a horse. Aside from her terrible philosophy of beating the horse to death, she is a terrible rider. Look at her position in her pictures. She is all over the place, never where she should be. Awful seat, awful hands, awful form in general. Combine that with abusive use of a whip and and large spurs and no use of a helmet, it is only a matter of time before she goes down and will not be able to get back up again.


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ We can only hope!


----------



## Mstar

Ugh I just stumbled on her in another forum, what a sick sick individual!! 

Unfortunately no matter how vile this woman is, there will be no stopping her. You can't lock her up for life or make her stop doing this crap, she will continue as long as there are individuals (I couldn't think of a word bad enough and I didn't want to call them "people") to support her. Those poor horses :-(


----------



## horsecrazygirl

We can't link FB links here. Please try to remember that next time.^^^
(i sound like a mod. sorry!)


----------



## Cherrij

Hi guys. Its all good and brave that you are making the petitions etc.. 
But as said before that she is from Nepal, not India ( also in the Netherlands news link) then there is one big problem, which also explains WHY she can do such things.

Nepal is one of the few countries in the world that does NOT have an Animal Welfare Act.

here are links about all that, petition, suggestion, explanation etc. 
animalNEPAL.org
ANIMALS & THE LAW – WORKSHOP IN NEPAL
#1 => Enhancing propecia -/- Generic and Brand Cheap PILLS
Animal Welfare Act for Nepal Petition

some of the links are older, but nothing newer than the petition 1 year ago comes up on google...
It would be great if she could be persecuted, however there is little chance that there is any legal source for her punishment. We all want her to be punished and kept away from animals, rescuing the horses she has beaten, but is it really possible?
Apparently Nepal also has a load of other animal cruelty cases.. so ye... they should sort their law out first.


----------



## Northernstar

She may not be stopped in this life, but it's doubtless that _there's a special place reserved in hell for_ _people who abuse animals._
(Chose to not watch the videos, but others' posts are convincing enough for me...)


----------



## Kilokitty

Just message Sixteen Hands, asking her to help spread the word. Hopefully she replies!


----------



## missmarple

Hi!

I just signed up here especially because of this Farida Khan thing I saw yesterday on FB. No use saying how shocked I was about this sick thing and I started to make FB notice about those contents. Later I found out that many have done so too - obviously without any positive feedbacks from the platform.

As I couldn´t forget about this I started do do some internet research as I my spontaneous suspicion was that this is about some sick sexual fetisch something - now I can say I´m convinced I find this confermed. I picked a few random friends of Farida Khan´s profile which looked suspicious and found several private profiles looking like private profiles but without a doubt are professional sick fetisch stuff - without horses but many contents also abuse against animals similar to Khan´s shared contents. Some pix could have been her or/and other girls she show in her profile. So I´m pretty sure meanwhile that the site "Farida Khan" is just a "catcher" to meet interested and to advertise and share those cruel videos and images! The way Farida Khan talks in her statements does also obviously very clear go in this fetisch direction - she talks like a) she would advertise her "service" (videos and pix) and b) to give an insight what her clients can expect to get when they´re interested. For me, too many details lead in this direction. I´m sure I´m right with this! To see all this does not make the whole thing better now, quite the contrary as there seem to be a large group of them and already many sites similar to Khan´s (I didn´t look too close but found about 5 within minutes!!! and there were friend-connections to many more I didn´t look at). BUT: maybe this fact could help to make Facebook react!?! I chose about 50 of the sickest and most obvious images from about 4 sites and reported them, hopefully they will not only delete those pix but take the whole sites down as the complete profile was full of all this rubbish! In this I see a great chance to demask the fake-profile/s and to make the connection Khan <--> Fetisch clear. 

I would apprechiate if you all could share these infos and search after more friend-profiles of Khan and find some more of this ****. I know it might be encouraging as there seem to be so many but maybe it´s enough to find just a few and FB will make the connection and make investigations against all linked "friends" aswell?! I really hope so...

Oh, and in Khan´s friens-list I found another profile named "Farida Khan" - I didn´t look at it closely so far but at first sight this profile looks like a normal, private one - could it be that this is her "private" one and the one we know containing all this hard riding **** is just her "professional" one?


Sorry I wrote you a novel here but I think we all should try what we can to stop that this stuff get´s shared. Sad enough we´ll never stop those sick individuals living this :-(


----------



## missmarple

Sorry - I couldn´t post the links to the Khan friends sited I mentioned, don´t know why? How can I share the links without acting against your guidelines here but give you a link to make you know what I wrote about?
Can you give me a hint?


----------

